# Ahhh.....The Whiny Press Pool Complains About Food On Air Force One....! Trump Nailed Them.....Again ! !!!



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

*Oh did he get the whiny Press Pool today......*
*
Take a look at the lunch served them on Air Force One today....*
*I love it ..!*








*Orange Man Bad !!!!

Oh he's " Bad " alright.....Badass...!

Take that ya snivvling Press Pool.....I'll bet the cooks loved
serving this one up....I can just imagine how the " uppity "
Press Pool is...

You should see the " Tweets " of disgust at getting punked 
on Air Force One......

Maybe they will show a little more respect in the Future...!*


----------

